# Another boot thread...



## fivesolas (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok, 

Went hunting the other day and thought...sure, my good 'ole combat boots can handle that stream...not. 

So, I need a good waterproof boot. I want to hunt these all year so I was thinking around 400-600 thinsulate so they don't get too hot in warmer weather, and I can use them in cold weather with the right socks. 

Question is: What will last? 

I am looking to spend under $100 or maybe a little more for a very high quality boot. I am going to buy my boots from The Sportsman Guide. http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/browse.aspx?c=11&s=364&p=3&ipp=48

They have many brands. I like the Irish Setters, but I have never purchased boots for hunting (other than combat boots) that were designed to be water proof. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Axle93 (Jan 26, 2009)

personaly. i like my georgia boots. i have a pair of the zip up wellingtons and love em. i wear them doin everything. there basicly all i wear and they stay pretty water tight epically if u keep some mink oil on em or somethin but ive had mine for 2 1/2 years and aint had no trouble out of em. but they'll run ya bout 120 or 130.


----------



## whitworth (Jan 27, 2009)

*Is there a perfect Georgia hunting boot?*

I have two pair of duty desert boots, that cover 10 months of Georgia heat and some cold.   Recently I taped up the vent holes and put on newer type wool socks.  

If I'm going to sit, I have a pair of Browning 1000 gr insulation rubber boots.  
My backup is an old pair of Sno-Pak boots made by Kaufman Sorel.  Wore them in -10 degree hunting weather.  
I have WalMart uninsulated rubber boots for archery season. 

I was looking for some leather boots with some insulation, but for the time and the use, I'm just going to use the desert boots for winter hikes. Plug up the air holes and wear heavy wool socks. Unless I find a insulated pair with a good discount, I'm about set.


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't know anything about Irish Setter boots, sorry.  I just bought my 2nd pair of Danner elk hunters.  I had my first pair for 14 years and they're still waterproof and the soles were in good shape except for falling asleep too close to the fire one night .  I know they're a little more than your price range, but I can't say enough about them.  I found out just after I got mine you can get them pretty much completely redone by Danner if they ever wear out for around $125-$150.  Good Luck!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 27, 2009)

Danner is a great boot company, but you're going to have a hard time finding them for $100.

I have a pair of Irish Setter upland boots and I love them, but they are uninsulated.

I hunt in LL Bean duck boots 10 months out of the year.  They have 200 grams of thinsulate.

I recently purchased a pair of Muck Wetlands that I will use for cold weather stuff and anything that I could be up to about 15" of water.  They are very light, comfortable, and they are rated from -20 F to 70 F.  They are right at $100.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 27, 2009)

lacrosse alpha burlys with whatever gram on insulation you want.

I have used a pair of non insulated for warm weather and turkey season for longer than I can remember...and then a pair with 1200 grams for cold weather for almost as long.


----------



## Bart Sims (Feb 27, 2009)

You generally get what you pay for. Danner is hard to beat. I like Lacrosse and Georgia Boot. Run away from Rocky from my experience. The best boot I ever owned was by American Boot Company, I am a Land Surveyor and I worked in a pair and hunted in the same pair for over 10 years, They never leaked until I wore through the lining after 8+ years. Alas they are no longer in business


----------



## stuckbuck (Mar 25, 2009)

I have wore Danner boots for 8 years now and I have only bought two pairs. They both have/had many cohutta miles on them!


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Mar 26, 2009)

Irish setter is RedWings hunting line....best boots you can buy in my opinion


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 26, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Don't know anything about Irish Setter boots, sorry.  I just bought my 2nd pair of Danner elk hunters.  I had my first pair for 14 years and they're still waterproof and the soles were in good shape except for falling asleep too close to the fire one night .  I know they're a little more than your price range, but I can't say enough about them.  I found out just after I got mine you can get them pretty much completely redone by Danner if they ever wear out for around $125-$150.  Good Luck!





Bart Sims said:


> You generally get what you pay for. Danner is hard to beat. I like Lacrosse and Georgia Boot. Run away from Rocky from my experience. The best boot I ever owned was by American Boot Company, I am a Land Surveyor and I worked in a pair and hunted in the same pair for over 10 years, They never leaked until I wore through the lining after 8+ years. Alas they are no longer in business





stuckbuck said:


> I have wore Danner boots for 8 years now and I have only bought two pairs. They both have/had many cohutta miles on them!




3 Wisemen have spoken....... anty up and get ya some Danner's................................ you won't regret it. You get what you pay for........


----------



## TJay (Mar 26, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> 3 Wisemen have spoken....... anty up and get ya some Danner's................................ you won't regret it. You get what you pay for........



Three wiseman plus me.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 26, 2009)

TJay said:


> Three wiseman plus me.



Make it 3 plus 1 plus 1 plus me.

Bought some Danner Pronghorns last year for $150 or so from Danner.  They're snake boots, uninsulated, so I wear them in the summer and just add a wool sock or two in the winter.

After one full season in them, I love 'em and they're worth the extra cash.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Mar 28, 2009)

I love my Rocky boots but for deeper water or 'Bama black belt mud, I like my high LaCrosse Burly boots.

For cold weather hunting here's a tip: 

Get them 2 sizes bigger. Use a thick socks. The extra space will allow you to stay warm by letting the warm circulate around your foot. It also won't be taht loose on your foot and will make getting them on and off a lot easier. 

Too tight a boot restricts circulation and actually leads you to have colder feet.

Good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## Mr. Green Jeans (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a pair... so far so good.  

My Red Wing work boots have lasted for so long, that I wanted to remain loyal to them.  I believe in rewarding a company for building a good product.  I was very disappointed to see that the Irish Setters are made in China, though, so I held off.  One day, I happened to catch them on clearance at Dick's, so I broke down and bought them.  

Mine are very comfortable and light.  They haven't leaked so far, but I have only worn them out a handful of times.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 3, 2009)

The SG is a good place to get a good price. However, use Google's shopping bot Froogle also. Once you settle on what you want. Search with Froogle to see who else has them and what the market is running. Check their clearance or close out pages. Also use Google and scan at least the first ten pages. There's a lot of small companies that don't have the means to pump up their page rank, but offer some good deals. 

I just picked up some Lacrosse 18" snake boots for $77 net that way.

Also check the web pages of the mfc of whatever you like. They often have an outlet page with clearance and close outs that can save big $$$.

Never pay retail !!!!


----------



## stuckbuck (Apr 3, 2009)

I just bought another pair of the 453 gtx Danner boots and man are they comfortable!


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Apr 13, 2009)

If you are into boots made in the USA check out this site

www.americanmadeworkboots.com

It is owned by a man and woman in MO and they only buy and sell boots that are made in the USA.


----------



## JDASH (Apr 13, 2009)

I bought a pair of Justin gore-tex boots a few months ago. They wear good and look nice enough to go out on the town.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Apr 27, 2009)

I can tell you one not to buy, Wolverine boots with the durashock bottoms.  I have a nearly new pair, don't wear them much, just during hunting season in cold weather.  Anyway the bottoms have rotted so you can just peal it off.  I called Wolverine and they said they were made that away, to wear out.  Well at 150 bucks they should last a lot longer.  I have a pair of Danner's that are 15 years old and they are in good condition for their age.  By Danner, Red Wing or Rocky.


----------

